# Detenidos más de 80 sospechosos de violar en grupo a ocho modelos en Sudáfrica



## Anka Motz (31 Jul 2022)

Detenidos más de 80 sospechosos de violar en grupo a ocho modelos en Sudáfrica


Las mujeres, de entre 19 y 35 años, se encontraban grabando un vídeo musical en una mina abandonada




www.elcorreo.com





Las mujeres, de entre 19 y 35 años, se encontraban grabando un vídeo musical en una mina abandonada


Sudáfrica ha amanecido conmocionada tras revelarse la detención de hasta 83 sospechosos por robar y violar a ocho modelos que grababan un vídeo musical en Krugersdorp, al oeste de Johannesburgo. La Policía detuvo el viernes a 67 sospechosos y este sábado ha aumentado la cifra en 16 más. Según la televisión pública SABC, que cita al comisario de la Guardia Urbana, Fred Kekana, dos de los hombres murieron por disparos de las fuerzas de seguridad.


«Hemos podido detener a otras dieciséis personas, uno de ellos de Malaui y otro de Camerún. También tenemos a cuatro zimbabuenses, cuatro ciudadanos de Lesotho y siete mozambiqueños», ha detallado este sábado Kekana, quien afirmó que estas últimas detenciones se han podido llevar a cabo gracias a la colaboración ciudadana.


El suceso tuvo lugar el jueves, cerca de una mina abandonada cerca de la localidad de Krugersdorp (a unos cuarenta kilómetros de Johannesburgo), cuando hombres armados asaltaron, presuntamente, a un grupo de veintidós personas (doce mujeres y diez hombres) que se encontraban grabando un videoclip. «Los sospechosos ordenaron a todo el mundo que se tirara en el suelo y procedieron a violar a ocho de las mujeres (de entre 19 y 35 años) y les robaron a todos sus pertenencias antes de huir de la escena», ha explicado la Policía.


El presidente sudafricano, Cyril Ramaphosa, ha condenado el «horrible» ataque. Uno más que se suma a la larga lista de violaciones acometidas en este país de sesenta millones de habitantes. Y es que en los seis primeros meses del año se han contabilizado un total de 10.818 casos de este tipo de agresión sexual. No obstante, las autoridades estiman que la cifra real es aún mayor debido a que en numerosas ocasiones la víctima no denuncia el delito.


----------



## Salamander (31 Jul 2022)

83 negros entran en una mina donde hay 12 mujeres, violan a 8 repetidamente y a 4 no.







¿Por qué cruzó el pollo la carretera?


----------



## pasabaporaqui (31 Jul 2022)

El NOM ha convertido a las mujeres en seres infantiles que piensan que el hombre malo es el blanco. 
Otra tanda de anuncios con pareja interracial más felices que perdices y aquí no ha pasado nada 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## EL PeRRo. (31 Jul 2022)

Los mejores, los mas fuertes


----------



## Teniente_Dan (31 Jul 2022)

60 millones de habitantes, no se estaban muriendo todos por el sida?


----------



## Rakanishu (31 Jul 2022)

4 *"Mujeres" *no lo fueron...


----------



## MAUSER (31 Jul 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> 83 negros entran en una mina donde hay 12 mujeres, violan a 8 repetidamente y a 4 no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141265
> 
> ...



Violaron solo a las 8 blancas, además había 4 negras que no las violaron porque olían a cuero.


----------



## Salamander (31 Jul 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Violaron solo a las 8 blancas, además había 4 negras que no las violaron porque olían a cuero.



Parece que va por buen camino, pero falta aún una pieza del puzle


----------



## Ultraboost (31 Jul 2022)

La culpa de los granjeros blancos


----------



## Tornike (31 Jul 2022)

Esas cuatro deben ser terrorificas


----------



## Azrael_II (31 Jul 2022)

Esto sí que es una manada


----------



## _V_ (31 Jul 2022)

La culpa es tuya, machirulo blanquito opresor.


----------



## ShellShock (31 Jul 2022)

Tornike dijo:


> Esas cuatro deben ser terrorificas



O estaban compinchadas con la horda de violadores.


----------



## das kind (31 Jul 2022)

Ya echarán en falta a los holandeses, como en Angola muchos lo hacen con los portugueses (y mira que éstos fueron hijos de puta).


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

No piso yo Sudáfrica ni que me paguen. Mandela convirtió al país en lo que es, casi al nivel de Barcelona.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2022)

¿Violación racista? ¿De qué raza son las ni violadas?


----------



## Soundblaster (31 Jul 2022)

necesito saber etnia de las violadas para poder percibir la noticia de manera correcta


----------



## Salamander (31 Jul 2022)

das kind dijo:


> Ya echarán en falta a los holandeses, como en Angola muchos lo hacen con los portugueses (y mira que éstos fueron hijos de puta).



El caso más divertido fue el de Zaire, echaron a los granjeros blancos y en dos años pasaron de ser el primer productor de África a no producir nada.






He leído unas cuantas crónicas de quienes lo vivieron en primera persona y si no fuese por la violencia serían desternillantes.


----------



## jolu (31 Jul 2022)

A eso le llamo yo conocer el África profunda.


----------



## spica22 (31 Jul 2022)

Sudáfrica esta llena de negros inmigrantes, casi no había negros en Sudáfrica y fueron ingresando e integrados a las labores, hasta que los blancos dejaron de gobernar entonces hubo avalancha de negros extranjeros enorme que degrado la vida de todos los negros de Sudáfrica los detestan incluso más que a los blancos. Puede haber guerra civil de hecho queman a extranjeros si pueden. 
Una historia parecida a Argentina con su inmigración invasión de países de la región que acaba quebrando el orden social.


----------



## stuka (31 Jul 2022)

Serán modelos BLANCAS, supongo. Porque no imagino la otra posibilidad...¿verdad?


----------



## skan (31 Jul 2022)

Son los niños de Irene y Colau


----------



## Sardónica (31 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> O estaban compinchadas con la horda de violadores.



Huele a señuelos.


----------



## Invasor (31 Jul 2022)

He leído que la mayoría de modelos son de Johannesburgo, lo que me parece un poco raro en cuanto a la falta de seguridad.
Y aunque no salga por ahí me la juego a que blancas. Las mujeres, y no solamente ellas, han sido totalmente desconectas de la realidad del mundo con una visión buenista e infantil. 
Ni es la primera vez y siempre que se dé una situación de dominancia a manos de negros volverá a pasar.
recuerdo un montón de casos, aquí dejo otro
Sudán del Sur: violación masiva en la habitación del pánico


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> Sudán del Sur: violación masiva en la habitación del pánico


----------



## jotace (31 Jul 2022)

El colonialismo patriarcal tiene la culpa de todo.


Negros negreando con su cultura milenaria wakandesa.


----------



## Mundocruel (31 Jul 2022)

Sola y borracha quiero bajar a la mina


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Jul 2022)

Pues sí, resulta curioso que solo hayan violado a 8, cuando eran 12.


----------



## vacutator (31 Jul 2022)

Esos son los que nos van a pagar las pensiones ¿verdad?


----------



## Ivar_Gilde (31 Jul 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Pues sí, resulta curioso que solo hayan violado a 8, cuando eran 12.



Creo que los negros no aprobaron en matemáticas. Por eso fallaron al violarlas a todas.


----------



## ANS² (31 Jul 2022)

Tornike dijo:


> Esas cuatro deben ser terrorificas



o negras


----------



## nate (31 Jul 2022)

Negros negreando. Todo en orden.


----------



## weyler (31 Jul 2022)

¿hay fotos de las modelos? con la cantidad de sida que hay alli una violacion es casi una muerte segura


----------



## Alatristeando (31 Jul 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> He leído que la mayoría de modelos son de Johannesburgo, lo que me parece un poco raro en cuanto a la falta de seguridad.
> Y aunque no salga por ahí me la juego a que blancas. Las mujeres, y no solamente ellas, han sido totalmente desconectas de la realidad del mundo con una visión buenista e infantil.
> Ni es la primera vez y siempre que se dé una situación de dominancia a manos de negros volverá a pasar.
> recuerdo un montón de casos, aquí dejo otro
> Sudán del Sur: violación masiva en la habitación del pánico



Desconocía esa noticia, qué aberración. Gracias por compartir.


----------



## medion_no (31 Jul 2022)

Menudo gangbang. Al menos están vivas.


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Jul 2022)

Como ya han escrito, tienen muchas posibilidades de tener enfermedades muy serias.


----------



## Vctrlnz (31 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Detenidos más de 80 sospechosos de violar en grupo a ocho modelos en Sudáfrica
> 
> 
> Las mujeres, de entre 19 y 35 años, se encontraban grabando un vídeo musical en una mina abandonada
> ...



Pero había ahí personas o solo monos feos sin pelo?


----------



## siroco (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141379



y al loro con el de la derecha, al negro guay le han quitado por supuesto, sospechosos de violadores.








hay que ser muy sinvergüenza o muy retrasado mental para apoyar esta causa y la mafia que hay detrás que se está llevando el dinero por hacer esta basura, no entiendo como puede haber gente normal apoyando esto, es que es inexplicable, ¿qué puta mierda pasará por su cabeza?


----------



## dcuartero (31 Jul 2022)

Yo si te creo Hermana, es su cultura son sus costumbres, hay que respetarlas


----------



## biba ecuador (31 Jul 2022)

Exijo vidrio ya!!!!

En beteranos espero poia en mano


----------



## biba ecuador (31 Jul 2022)

Y las blanquita no se hicieron un selfi mientras que disfrutaban del sabor Hafricano?


----------



## tontimer (31 Jul 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> 83 negros entran en una mina donde hay 12 mujeres, violan a 8 repetidamente y a 4 no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141265
> 
> ...



Ostia, qué observación tan curiosa, casi es más reveladora que la propia noticia.


----------



## biba ecuador (31 Jul 2022)

Esta noticia es de las mejores que han salido en los últimos años.

Es anti-nwo

Anti-disney

Anti-progre

Es una noticia educadora para todas las abrazanegrocs


----------



## Rojelio Medio (31 Jul 2022)

Las mujeres, que viven en el mundo de la piruleta, se creen lo que dice la tv, que los unicos machistas violadores en potencia son los hombres blancos heteros. Y no podia saberse, que 4 mujeres negras tendieran una trampa a 8 incautas blanquitas para que 80 negros las violasen.


----------



## neofiz (31 Jul 2022)

Nadie va a deducir que entre los que organizaron la sesión fotográfica también planearon la violación.


----------



## Vanar (31 Jul 2022)

Negros negreando

¿cómo sería un mundo sólo de negros?


----------



## Tercios (31 Jul 2022)

Sin comentarios.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Jul 2022)

Black Lives Matters!!!







O lo que es lo mismo: si hay negrito, no hay delito.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (31 Jul 2022)

Me la Sudáfrica


----------



## ray merryman (31 Jul 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> O estaban compinchadas con la horda de violadores.



No les llega el CI para organizar nada, seguramente los niggas se encontraron a las modelos y aprovecharon.
Las otras 4 serían morenas también.


----------



## das kind (31 Jul 2022)

Mandela y sus secuaces convirtieron un país decente en un estercolero. Pero los malos eran los blancos, y tal.

Y aún se preguntan algunos por qué África está como está.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

Invasor dijo:


> He leído que la mayoría de modelos son de Johannesburgo, lo que me parece un poco raro en cuanto a la falta de seguridad.



Comprar en Sudafrica, un fusil de asalto AK-47 en el mercado negro es facilisimo, en la frontera con Mozambique los decomisan casi todos los dias, entran ilegalmente miles...


----------



## Desdemocratícese (31 Jul 2022)

Sois muy atrevidos al suponer que las mujeres violadas son blancas. ¿Pensáis que el apartheid sigue vigente en las producciones culturales? Hoy en día, con el dogma del multiculturalismo e inclusión forzada, cualquier creación cultural "normal" sigue el patrón de la representación proporcional de las etnias mayoritarias en Sudáfrica. Si tienen que salir 10 mujeres, lo normal es que aparezca una blanca, una mestiza, tres zulúes, un par de khosas, y algún otro minoritario de relleno. Es mucho más probable que salgan 10 negras a que sean 10 blancas.

No es imposible que se haga una película mayoritariamente blanca, o un vídeo musical, pero desde luego no es lo habitual.

Lo que yo supongo es que las violadas serán negras, si no todas, sí la mayoría. Las otras 4 que no han sido violadas, quizá sean viejas no apetecibles, o más probable quizá estuvieran compinchadas para hacer daño a las otras (la salvaje y eterna competitividad femenina).

En realidad, los negros son los protagonistas del crimen en Sudáfrica a ambos lados de la valla. Son los agresores, y también las víctimas. Por supuesto, en el lado de las víctimas también hay blancos en mucha mayor proporción de la que ese grupo es agresor. Es normal que cuando la mierda está salpicando en un sitio, no termine salpicándote a ti también.

Contrariamente a lo que algunos piensan desde fuera, la principal amenaza para los blancos ahora mismo no es enfrentarse a un genocidio físico. Hay dos otras graves amenazas (ya realizadas y aplicadas) mucho mayores: 1. el programa del "black economic empowerment" que busca dar riqueza a los negros quitándosela a los blancos, y 2. la prohibición del afrikaans como lengua en la enseñanza superior, lo cual supone su condena como idioma relevante en la sociedad. Esto ha hecho muchos más daño a nuestros primos caucásicos que el "genocidio blanco" contra los agricultores, que ojo, no digo que no estén viviendo su particular infierno también.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

Gorilas en la niebla, mejor en Madrid, sin un cañon de kalashnikov apuntandote. @Niña Bonita


----------



## Desencantado (31 Jul 2022)

Las blanquitas llevaron la negra.


----------



## remerus (31 Jul 2022)

Si a mil progres recalcitrantes los dejas a su suerte en Sudafrica quince dias, cuando vuelvan, si es que vuelven, piden a gritos la vuelta del apartheid, sudafrica es un estercolero de negros salvajes y violentos que es imposible vivir normalmente.


----------



## burbucoches (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## Shy (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## François (31 Jul 2022)

Tornike dijo:


> Esas cuatro deben ser terrorificas



Esas cuatro serán negras. Ya ha pasado más de una vez que a las de su color las salvan de las atrocidades.


----------



## Chocochomocho (31 Jul 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> Sois muy atrevidos al suponer que las mujeres violadas son blancas. ¿Pensáis que el apartheid sigue vigente en las producciones culturales? Hoy en día, con el dogma del multiculturalismo e inclusión forzada, cualquier creación cultural "normal" sigue el patrón de la representación proporcional de las etnias mayoritarias en Sudáfrica. Si tienen que salir 10 mujeres, lo normal es que aparezca una blanca, una mestiza, tres zulúes, un par de khosas, y algún otro minoritario de relleno. Es mucho más probable que salgan 10 negras a que sean 10 blancas.
> 
> No es imposible que se haga una película mayoritariamente blanca, o un vídeo musical, pero desde luego no es lo habitual.
> 
> ...



Claro coño! No han violado a 4 modelos siendo 80 porque no les ha resultado apetecible... Mucho mejor el 10 a 1. Anda que menudas cabalas hacéis para no ver la inquina de los negros a los blancos.


----------



## eloy_85 (31 Jul 2022)

A poco que busques info, las edades de las supuestas violadas va de 19 a 35, 37, 39 etc.

Por lo visto era un video de grabación de gospel, por lo que me resulta extraño que hubiera blancas, no soy experto.

La policía está investigando a las 4 que se salvaron, como posible gancho.


----------



## machote hispano (31 Jul 2022)

¿Las no violadas tenían pene...?


----------



## Gonzalor (31 Jul 2022)

Esas 8 ya tienen polla negra para el resto de sus vidas.


----------



## Alex Cosma (31 Jul 2022)

Los violadores son, según parece, ZAMA ZAMAS, mineros "ilegales", procedentes en su mayoría de Lesotho y Zimbabwe, y que campan a sus anchas y armados con ak47.

En esa zona se cerró una mina en 2018, pero aún queda algo de oro de relativamente fácil extracción.


----------



## Drogoprofe (31 Jul 2022)

Les tendieron una emboscada


----------



## pasabaporaqui (31 Jul 2022)

François dijo:


> Esas cuatro serán negras. Ya ha pasado más de una vez que a las de su color las salvan de las atrocidades.



O 4 gordas de culo mantecoso e infollable, que hoy ponen de modelo a cualquier ser de mordor , el tema está de rabiosa actualidad 

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## birdland (31 Jul 2022)

80 

supongo que no había más negros cerca ….


----------



## sasuke (31 Jul 2022)

Les colgarán en la plaza del pueblo a modo de ejemplo??


----------



## Paisdemierda (31 Jul 2022)

Vaya charco de lefa les habrán dejao en el conejo, a ver como encuentran al padre.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (31 Jul 2022)

El violador es zulú, el violador es zulú..... nuevo baile del verano.


----------



## AEM (31 Jul 2022)

alguien dijo en Sudáfrica que los negros sin la tutela de los blancos no saben convivir civilizadamente


----------



## pasabaporaqui (31 Jul 2022)

AEM dijo:


> alguien dijo en Sudáfrica que los negros sin la tutela de los blancos no saben convivir civilizadamente



Eso es un hecho, son seres tribales, se matan entre ellos sin la supervision de hermanos mayores

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Desdemocratícese (31 Jul 2022)

Chocochomocho dijo:


> Claro coño! No han violado a 4 modelos siendo 80 porque no les ha resultado apetecible... Mucho mejor el 10 a 1. Anda que menudas cabalas hacéis para no ver la inquina de los negros a los blancos.



No sabemos la raza de las víctimas. Y no hay motivos para pensar que sean todas blancas.

Sudáfrica no es como Hispanoamérica, donde buscan a los más blancos del país para salir en las películas. Más bien al revés.


----------



## Shudra (31 Jul 2022)

Entro esperando fotos de las modelos, no las veo y me voy.


----------



## gabrielo (31 Jul 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> No piso yo Sudáfrica ni que me paguen. Mandela convirtió al país en lo que es, casi al nivel de Barcelona.



mandela fue el felipe gonzalez del congreso nacional africano el problema es que vinieron el zapatero y el Sánchez sudafricano muchísimo mas radicales y racistas y ahora el Sánchez sudafricano esta llamando a robarle y expulsar de las tierras a los blancos y en cualquier momento llama a los negros al exterminio de los blancos.


----------



## ShellShock (31 Jul 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> No les llega el CI para organizar nada, seguramente los niggas se encontraron a las modelos y aprovecharon.
> Las otras 4 serían morenas también.



Para decirle a un hermano o amigo nigga pandillero que x día a x hora van a ir con 8 blanquitas sin escolta a una mina a hacerse unas fotos sí que les llega, sí.


----------



## Chocochomocho (31 Jul 2022)

Desdemocratícese dijo:


> No sabemos la raza de las víctimas. Y no hay motivos para pensar que sean todas blancas.
> 
> Sudáfrica no es como Hispanoamérica, donde buscan a los más blancos del país para salir en las películas. Más bien al revés.



No lo sabemos pero no es descabellado pensar en esa posibilidad, más que nada porque es un proceder que ya se ha visto y las otras opciones son hasta más raras.


----------



## Demi Grante (31 Jul 2022)

Gracias Mandela.


----------



## McLovin (31 Jul 2022)

Parece una violación por encargo o algo así.


----------



## Gotthard (31 Jul 2022)

McLovin dijo:


> Parece una violación por encargo o algo así.



No, se metieron en un area de minas abandonadas de oro donde hay asentamientos de mineros ilegales negros. Ahi la unica ley que rige es la de las mafias de negros que controlan el lugar. Y ya se sabe, puedes sacar al negro de África, pero no África del negro. Son sus costumbres.

Es como si te metes a jijijajear en la zona esmeraldera de Mato Grosso en Brasil, un plan sin fisuras.


----------



## McLovin (31 Jul 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> No, se metieron en un area de minas abandonadas donde hay asentamientos de negros. En sudafrica las zonas de segregación del antiguo apartheid siguen existiendo, solo que en vez de separar negros y blancos, ahora separan pobres negros y ricos blancos y negros.
> 
> Puedes sacar al negro de África, pero no África del negro.



Ya ya, si lo planteo solo como una posibilidad. Parece un comando organizado que ha ido a violar solo a algunas de ellas, no a todas, eso es lo que me parece raro. Pero vamos, es Sudáfrica puede ser una violación en grupo habitual allí, las violaciones son el deporte nacional.


----------



## Clorhídrico (31 Jul 2022)

Son sus costumbres.


----------



## RayoSombrio (31 Jul 2022)

Los negros sudafricanos son de la peor basura, incluso entre los mismos negros. Ahora, qué coño pensaban esas modelos que podía pasar rodando en una mina abandonada? Fueron sin ningún tipo de escolta sabiendo cómo está el país? Los blancos deberían abandonar Sudáfrica, eso es una letrina donde llevna una diana en la frente.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Detenidos más de 80 sospechosos de violar en grupo a ocho modelos en Sudáfrica
> 
> 
> Las mujeres, de entre 19 y 35 años, se encontraban grabando un vídeo musical en una mina abandonada
> ...



joder, es como el argumento de los goonies pero con pollas de negroCs con alta probabilidaC de que alguna tenga el sidraC, en lugar de los fratelli







supongo que es una forma como otra cualquiera de hacer cine


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Jul 2022)

Salamander dijo:


> 83 negros entran en una mina donde hay 12 mujeres, violan a 8 repetidamente y a 4 no.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1141265
> 
> ...



imaginate el olor a cuero que tiene que haber dentro de esa mina

las que no fueron violadas hay 2 posibilidades:
o eran negraCs y al salir de la mina lo hicieron sin jijijajear y por no mostrar su dentadura las hizo practicamente invisibles
o se encontraron dentro el anillo unico y salieron usandolo cada pocos metros esquivando a los mandingollums con manubrios de 20 centimetros que las acechaban en cada recodo del camino


----------



## Stelio Kontos (31 Jul 2022)

Las 4 que se salvaron eran "modelos" talla Majin Boo con sello de importación NWO


----------



## Baltasar G thang (31 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> Las 4 que se salvaron eran "modelos" talla Majin Boo con sello de importación NWO



si se queda completamente quieta pueden confundirla con un vagon de minas, las otras se subieron encima y salieron como en la escena de indiana jones y el templo negrito


----------



## bullish consensus (31 Jul 2022)

ademas yo lo que creo que es hay que estar medio zumbada para ser modelo, ya el nombre es como de chiste de hace 50 años, modelo, azafata de iberia... 
luego esta esa letrina de país... lo juntas todo y violá....


----------



## Carrus Magníficus (31 Jul 2022)

Mundocruel dijo:


> Sola y borracha quiero bajar a la mina



_Bajar_ nunca, eso podría interpretarse como que trabajaría de minera en condiciones terribles. Impensable en una mujer.

La palabra que buscas es _perrear_.


----------



## Kabraloka (31 Jul 2022)

vaya pais de mierda, ohh como el paraiso lazi...


----------



## Euron G. (31 Jul 2022)

machote hispano dijo:


> ¿Las no violadas tenían pene...?



He tenido que esperar al mensaje 64 para leerlo. DING DING. Seguro que si es un anuncio para Europa, había mujeras con pene pero SEGURO


----------



## TheAgeOfFalconetti (31 Jul 2022)

Menudo gangbang que se montaron los simpáticos negritos... no digo lo que haría con todos estos infraseres porque es delito crimental, pero os lo podéis imaginar... hay demasiada escoria pululando que no merecen ni el aire que respiran.


----------



## Araco (31 Jul 2022)

Lo normal por esos lares, conguidos. Mismamente en el Congo, ese territorio idílico de pureza negra, milicianos de distintas tribus se unieron tras la fallida invasión por parte de los ruandeses y crearon una nueva tribu de saqueadores llamada Mai-mai. Va en la genética de los bantúes. Si recuerdo mismamente un documental llamado "Darwin´s Nigthmare" de los negros que no pegan ni chapa, donde al final sale uno diciendo que estaba esperando a la próxima guerra para hacer algo de dinero a base de saqueo.


----------



## Roberto Malone (31 Jul 2022)

@xicomalo, ¿cómo pueden pasar esas cosas en un paraíso interracial y socialista?.

Según vuestra propaganda, aquello debería ser Wakanda y sus ciudadanos, gentlemen ultra-civilizados dignos de los modos y costumbres de la aristocracia inglesa del siglo XIX pero en negro.


----------



## napobalo (31 Jul 2022)

Imagina un mundo sin blancos :) | Desmotivaciones







desmotivaciones.es


----------



## napobalo (31 Jul 2022)




----------



## JimTonic (31 Jul 2022)

Paisdemierda dijo:


> Vaya charco de lefa les habrán dejao en el conejo, a ver como encuentran al padre.



te aseguro que con la cantidad de cosas que les han pegado, lo del niño es lo de menos


ten en cuenta, que hay el virus del mono es lo de menos, sida endemico por ejemplo


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (31 Jul 2022)

Las fotitos para el rameragram y el tiktok les han salido caras, pero es lo que tiene estar en una selva rodeados de simios salvajes.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

napobalo dijo:


> Imagina un mundo sin blancos :) | Desmotivaciones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

gabrielo dijo:


> mandela fue el felipe gonzalez del congreso nacional africano el problema es que vinieron el zapatero y el Sánchez sudafricano muchísimo mas radicales y racistas y ahora el Sánchez sudafricano esta llamando a robarle y expulsar de las tierras a los blancos y en cualquier momento llama a los negros al exterminio de los blancos.



Pues eso. Mandela fue el tonto útil para que llegáramos a la Sudáfrica actual donde lo increíble es que quede algún blanco por allí.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (31 Jul 2022)

El relato pinta bastante negro y oscuro


----------



## OvEr0n (31 Jul 2022)

83 negros que venian de currar de una mina... Tenia que oler de puta madre en tal evento.


----------



## kopke (31 Jul 2022)

Qué malo era el Apartheid.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (31 Jul 2022)

¿Mina abandonada? ¿Y habían 80 negros dentro? Señor agente, algo no cuadra.


----------



## Barruno (31 Jul 2022)

Os acordais del anuncio de gillete no?


----------



## TomásPlatz (31 Jul 2022)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> El NOM ha convertido a las mujeres en seres infantiles que piensan que el hombre malo es el blanco.
> Otra tanda de anuncios con pareja interracial más felices que perdices y aquí no ha pasado nada
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk



ayer en la disco me harte de ver españolas con n3gr0s


----------



## Squall Leonhart (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1141379



¿Porque ponen a un manginazo con pintas de votante de mugremos y a un cayetano cuerpoescombros como ACOSADORES y a un negro guaperas mazado como chico sano y serio?


----------



## Mongolo471 (31 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> ¿Mina abandonada? ¿Y habían 80 negros dentro? Señor agente, algo no cuadra.



Todavía se sigue sacando mucho oro, aunque la empresa se haya marchado.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

.


Squall Leonhart dijo:


> ¿Porque ponen a un manginazo votante de mugremos y a un cayetano cuerpoescombros como ACOSADORES y a un negro guaperas mazado como chico sano y serio?



Porque son carteles del Ministerio de Igualdad y demás gentuza. En el fondo es una declaración inversa de cuál es la realidad: los manginas y cayetanos son inofensivos, y al peligroso de verdad le pintamos como a un santo. La razón última de lo que preguntas es que son agentes al servicio del NOM. Si tienes a bien leer mi firma, explico lo que es el NOM. Es todo al revés. Jugar a ser Dios, siendo el diablo. Quieren destruir a España (y a cualquier país civilizado) y al alma humana.


----------



## estroboscopico (31 Jul 2022)

Arrestan al director de un surf camp acusado de drogar y violar a varias alumnas


Ryan Haklett, director del Hermanus Surf Camp de Sudáfrica, podría haber protagonizado varias violaciones entre el 2014 y el 2022 a través de su escuela.



as.com






Se habla mucho de los negros sudafricanos, pero los blancos que no se largaron tampoco es que sean mucho mejores.


----------



## 시켈 ! (31 Jul 2022)

En países civilizados nos sentimos protegidas donde hay mucha gente, porque la probabilidad de que haya juntos 80 violadores es baja. 
Veo que en ciertas "culturas" la estadística es distinta. Allí sí que hacen falta "puntos seguros" de esos que ponen aquí. 

Ya tienen que ser peligrosos en gran proporción para que 80 tíos decidan a la vez violar.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (31 Jul 2022)

ANS² dijo:


> o negras



O puede que fuesen " mujeres" con sorpresa.


----------



## lefebre (31 Jul 2022)

Stelio Kontos dijo:


> ¿Mina abandonada? ¿Y habían 80 negros dentro? Señor agente, algo no cuadra.



Mina ilegal, no "abandonada". Oficialmente abandonada, pero con muchos mineros ilegales. Los periodistos...


----------



## lefebre (31 Jul 2022)

No tienen estómago, lo pasaron peor los negros que ellas:
A las modelos las fueron cogiendo de una a una. A la primera la violaron 10 veces seguidas, a las segunda , 8 veces seguidas... Etc 
Estos negros no hacen ascos? Las modelos, tras la cuarta violación tienen que tener sólo agujeros destrozados y sólo debe verse una mezcla de orina, mierda y sangre, mucha ya coagulada. Eso si no asoma ya el intestino prolapsado. 
Hay que valorar el estómago que tienen los negritos, especialmente los que les tocaba del tercer turno de violación en adelante. Mis dieses.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Arrestan al director de un surf camp acusado de drogar y violar a varias alumnas
> 
> 
> Ryan Haklett, director del Hermanus Surf Camp de Sudáfrica, podría haber protagonizado varias violaciones entre el 2014 y el 2022 a través de su escuela.
> ...



Delincuentes siempre ha habido y siempre va a haber. Lo que tienes que buscar es cuantas hordas de 80 blancos van por ahí haciendo eso. Mira las proporciones que cometen los delitos por raza. En España hay una entrañable etnia que seguro que algunos son médicos e ingenieros, y seguro que, por otro lado algunos Paco’s patrios han salido ladrones y atracadores. La cosa son las proporciones, ya tú sabes.

En este caso en particular, compara el estercolero actual que es Sudáfrica con la de esta noticia:






Corazón. Hoy 3 de diciembre de 1967 primer trasplante de corazón por el cirujano Christiaan Barnard en Ciudad del Cabo (Sudáfrica). — Español


Christiaan Barnard nació el 8 de noviembre de 1922 y murió el 2 de septiembre de 2001.



www.efemeridespedrobeltran.com





Y si no te vale Sudáfrica, tienes Rhodesia (pista, ahora se llama Zimbwawe). Y Detroit…


----------



## estroboscopico (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Delincuentes siempre ha habido y siempre va a haber. Lo que tienes que buscar es cuantas hordas de 80 blancos van por ahí haciendo eso. Mira las proporciones que cometen los delitos por raza. En España hay una entrañable etnia que seguro que algunos son médicos e ingenieros, y seguro que algunos Paco’s han salido ladrones y atracadores. La cosa son las proporciones, ya tú sabes.
> 
> En este caso en particular, compara el estercolero actual que es Sudáfrica con la de esta noticia:
> 
> ...



Bélgica e Inglaterra fueron las que convirtieron Sudáfrica en el estercolero que es, cuando la mierda ya era tan grande que ya no era sostenible mantener ese país, lo que hicieron fue salir por patas y dejar toda la mierda que habían montado en aquel territorio, que no es más que un perfecto estado fallido, lleno de odio racial, miseria, delincuencia y corrupción.

Los negros y los blancos, ni son buenos ni malos, todo es el resultado del entorno.

Los blanquitos sudafricanos han hecho salvajadas a cual más gorda, así que no hablemos de civilización, porque desde luego los blancos llevamos acuestas o más bien, los blancos centro/ norte europeos llevan a cuesta varias guerras mundiales, genocidios y salvajadas como la esclavitud o el genocidio de poblaciones indígenas.

Los negros no serán muy sofisticados, pero a cafres no ganan a los blanquitos y lo de Sudáfrica no es más que la consecuencia de burradas y barbaridades de todo tipo.







Lo que han hecho los blanquitos centro y norte europeos según el catolicismo y según la inquisición, en muchos casos era brujería y actos demoniacos que deberían de haberse castigados con la tortura y la hoguera, de hecho, mucha simbología anglosajona es claramente satánica y muchas de las barbaridades que hacen en la actualidad, es puro satanismo.

En definitiva, mientras España era el imperio y el catolicismo actuaba con mano de hierro, la humanidad vivió en un tiempo en el que el mal lo tenía muy difícil. Fue caer imperio español y perder influencia el catolicismo y el mal volvió en forma de atrocidades que a día de hoy la vemos por todos lados y la cosa no parece que vaya a mejor.


----------



## piensaflexible (31 Jul 2022)

Tornike dijo:


> Esas cuatro deben ser terrorificas



O estar metidas en el ajo, algo raro hay..


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Bélgica e Inglaterra fueron las que convirtieron Sudáfrica en el estercolero que es, cuando la mierda ya era tan grande que ya no era sostenible mantener ese país, lo que hicieron fue salir por patas y dejar toda la mierda que habían montado en aquel territorio, que no es más que el perfecto estado fallido, lleno de odio racial, miseria, delincuencia y corrupción.
> 
> Los negros y los blancos, ni son buenos ni malos, todo es el resultado del entorno.
> 
> ...



Belgas e ingleses son la peor gentuza de la humanidad, con permiso de holandeses y los vástagos de los ingleses, los estadounidenses. Y que los blancos podemos ser infinitamente más agresivos y más letales es un hecho corroborado por la Historia mil veces.

Mira, el asunto no va de que negros y blancos no sean buenos ni malos, y no es cierto en absoluto que todo sea resultado del entorno. Eso no es así, y la prueba son décadas de subvenciones a los afroamericanos en USA para que se integren y no hay manera. Y con los de la gloriosa etnia en España, tampoco.

El tema no va de entorno, sino de evolución. Los africanos iban evolucionando a su ritmo, y les cayeron encima una serie de estructuras sofisticadas que no comprenden bien y no pueden interiorizar, y de ahí el desastre. No sé cuál es tu experiencia con ellos, pero yo he estado por esas tierras y conozco bastante bien a la raza negra, tanto en Africa como en muchos países del continente americano. Poseemos diferentes cualidades, y a la hora de organizarnos en comunidades grandes, como países, los africanos sin mezclar fracasan estrepitosamente. Nosotros no, ni los orientales tampoco.

De lo de llevar a cuestas genocidios, los anglosajones. Yo soy español, y nosotros no hemos hecho eso, sino todo lo contrario. Es muy racista que digas “los blancos”. Falso y tendencioso. Pero rigurosamente cierto en el caso de franceses, belgas, holandeses e ingleses.

Lo que dices de Sudáfrica es, desgraciadamente, falso. Fíjate, a los 18 año ya tenía yo trato con boers, y cometí el error por falta de conocimiento de la realidad, y por tener 18 años justos, de pensar que eran unos hijos de puta y unos racistas. La experiencia y el paso de los años me hizo ser más prudente. Creo que no te haces una idea cabal de cómo son esas personas de muchos países africanos en su entorno, aunque no haya blanco alguno.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Belgas e ingleses son la peor gentuza de la humanidad, con permiso de holandeses y los vástagos de los ingleses, los estadounidenses. Y que los blancos podemos ser infinitamente más agresivos y más letales es un hecho corroborado por la Historia mil veces.
> 
> Mira, el asunto no va de que negros y blancos no sean buenos ni malos, y no es cierto en absoluto que todo sea resultado del entorno. Eso no es así, y la prueba son décadas de subvenciones a los afroamericanos en USA para que se integren y no hay manera. Y con los de la gloriosa etnia en España, tampoco.
> 
> ...



Los ingleses son la tercera ascendencia de los blancos en USA, detrás de alemanes e irlandeses, y culturalmente son un país básicamente judío, no sienten a Europa como su madre patria

Además los belgas sin contar imigración gabacha son exactamente lo mismo que los holandeses, ni mas ni menos, son la misma gente, como coreanos del sur y coreanos del norte.

No tienes ni puta idea de nada.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Los ingleses son la tercera ascendencia de los blancos en USA, detrás de alemanes e irlandeses, y culturalmente son un país básicamente judío, no sienten a Europa como su madre patria
> 
> Además los belgas sin contar imigración gabacha son exactamente lo mismo que los holandeses, ni mas ni menos, son la misma gente, como coreanos del sur y coreanos del norte.
> 
> No tienes ni puta idea de nada.



Tú, sin embargo, sí tienes puta cerca. Mira a ver si es tu Puta madre. Hasta los cojones de gente maleducada. Igual es que no he querido ser prolijo y he mencionado a los belgas por las bestialidades que cometieron en el Congo Belga. No tengo ni idea, y estoy harto de estar por allí. Pero es que releo mi intervención y he dicho ”belgas con permiso de holandeses”. Será que no entiendes el español. En cuanto a USA, fue fundada por anglos. Pero en fin, la puta toda para ti y espero no volverme a cruzar contigo por el foro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (31 Jul 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Bélgica e Inglaterra fueron las que convirtieron Sudáfrica en el estercolero que es, cuando la mierda ya era tan grande que ya no era sostenible mantener ese país, lo que hicieron fue salir por patas y dejar toda la mierda que habían montado en aquel territorio, que no es más que un perfecto estado fallido, lleno de odio racial, miseria, delincuencia y corrupción.
> 
> Los negros y los blancos, ni son buenos ni malos, todo es el resultado del entorno.
> 
> ...





Pues nada, vete a vivir a barrios llenos de ellos y escolariza a tus hijos con ellos.


----------



## estroboscopico (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Belgas e ingleses son la peor gentuza de la humanidad, con permiso de holandeses y los vástagos de los ingleses, los estadounidenses. Y que los blancos podemos ser infinitamente más agresivos y más letales es un hecho corroborado por la Historia mil veces.
> 
> Mira, el asunto no va de que negros y blancos no sean buenos ni malos, y no es cierto en absoluto que todo sea resultado del entorno. Eso no es así, y la prueba son décadas de subvenciones a los afroamericanos en USA para que se integren y no hay manera. Y con los de la gloriosa etnia en España, tampoco.
> 
> ...



Los negros no son ni buenos ni malos, si los esclavizas, los mueles a palos, los marginas, los genocidas, los cuelgas de árboles por diversión, etc, ¿Qué coño esperas de un negro estadounidense?

Ni los negros son unos santos ni los blanco tampocos, vamos a dejar de tonterías.

Los blancos centro y norte europeos hace unos cuantos siglos no era más que bárbaros y salvajes, que la única forma que tuvieron de prosperar fue con la barbarie y gracias a la caída del imperio romano y la posterior caída del imperio español, es cuando han podido tomar protagonismo en el mundo, es decir, que los hoy sofisticados centro y norte europeos si son algo, es gracia a la herencia occidental que proviene de Grecia y Roma, además de España.

Si en Europa no hubiesen existido los imperios latinos, esos "avanzados" países centro y norte europeos, a día de hoy irían todavía por ahí con lanzas de madera y taparrabos corriendo tras animales por el bosque y no nos engañemos, el catolicismo y sobre todo la inquisición, eliminaron su cultura bárbara en forma de lo que llamamos brujería, que no era más que un culto salvaje, basado en el terror, el oscurantismo y la muerte, como ocurre en por ejemplo el vudú.

La inquisición fue muy necesaria o más bien imprescindible para hacer el occidental un ser más o menos civilizado, aunque los anglos nos vendieron que la inquisición no eran más que una panda de chalados que veían por todos lados brujos y brujas y que castigaban atrozmente a cualquiera, por motivos absolutamente arbitrarios.

Si Vd me dice que los negros son violentos y salvajes, yo le digo y se lo puedo demostrar con pruebas que los blancos centro y norte europeos son infinitamente peores y más sádicos por lo general y no hablo de hace 400 años, me refiero a hoy en día y si eso es así, es porque España perdió el control sobre esas culturas bárbaras, tras la guerra de sucesión española de 1700 a 1713.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

remerus dijo:


> Si a mil progres recalcitrantes los dejas a su suerte en Sudafrica quince dias, cuando vuelvan, si es que vuelven, piden a gritos la vuelta del apartheid, sudafrica es un estercolero de negros salvajes y violentos que es imposible vivir normalmente.



Siempre se dijo que la Sudafrica blanca tenia unas reservas de oro inmensas en su banco nacional, aparte de varias bombas nucleares, cuando los EEUU se cargaron el gobierno blanco y regalaron el pais a Mandela, la contraprestacion fue llevarse el oro, las armas nucleares y destruir todo el programa nuclear sudafricano.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Los negros no son ni buenos ni malos, si los esclavizas, los mueles a palos, los marginas, los genocidas, los cuelgas de árboles por diversión, etc, ¿Qué coño esperas de un negro estadounidense?
> 
> Ni los negros son unos santos ni los blanco tampocos, vamos a dejar de tonterías.
> 
> ...



¿Y a mí que me cuenta? Yo no he justificado a europeos que no sean españoles, ni he dicho que los negros sean violentos o salvajes. No contesta usted a nada de lo que digo, sino a cosas que dice usted, pero citándome. Así es que si va a seguir sin leer con atención lo que escribo y aplicándome la falacia del hombre de paja, este pequeño debate carece de sentido.


----------



## Tigershark (31 Jul 2022)

Pronto en tu parque donde juregan tus críos. GRACIAS al r78.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

Culpable (mayor de edad) dijo:


> El violador es zulú, el violador es zulú..... nuevo baile del verano.



Los zulues llegaron al cono sur africano en segundo lugar despues de los boer y tambien son minoria en el pais.


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Pronto en tu parque donde juregan tus críos. GRACIAS al r78.



¿Cómo que pronto? Llevamos unos cuantos casos. 









La víctima de la ‘manada de Sabadell’: “Temí por mi vida”


La joven revive la violación por turnos en una fábrica abandonada durante un áspero interrogatorio de la Fiscalía




elpais.com


----------



## Tigershark (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> ¿Cómo que pronto? Llevamos unos cuantos casos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Digo esos negros ,seguro que ya están libres camino España .


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Digo esos negros ,seguro que ya están libres camino España .



Vienen los mejores, los más preparados.

Salvo que la puta vieja no dijo para qué es que estaban tan preparados.


----------



## Tigershark (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Vienen los mejores, los más preparados.
> 
> Salvo que la puta vieja no dijo para qué es que estaban tan preparados.



Para sustituirnos.


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Los ingleses son la tercera ascendencia de los blancos en USA, detrás de alemanes e irlandeses, y culturalmente son un país básicamente judío, no sienten a Europa como su madre patria



Los britanicos desprecian a los europeos, suelen usar mucho las expresiones; *"los continentales", "los del continente".*


----------



## Covid Bryant (31 Jul 2022)

manada de niggas


----------



## Squall Leonhart (31 Jul 2022)

Vientosolar dijo:


> Tú, sin embargo, sí tienes puta cerca. Mira a ver si es tu Puta madre. Hasta los cojones de gente maleducada. Igual es que no he querido ser prolijo y he mencionado a los belgas por las bestialidades que cometieron en el Congo Belga. No tengo ni idea, y estoy harto de estar por allí. Pero es que releo mi intervención y he dicho ”belgas con permiso de holandeses”. Será que no entiendes el español. En cuanto a USA, fundada por anglos. Pero en fin, la puta toda para ti y espero no volverme a cruzar contigo por el foro.



No tienes ni puta idea de nada y solo sueltas gilipolleces, imbécil piel fina que salta como un resorte porque le dicen la verdad


----------



## .Kaikus (31 Jul 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Si en Europa no hubiesen existido los imperios latinos, esos "avanzados" países centro y norte europeos, a día de hoy irían todavía por ahí con lanzas de madera y taparrabos corriendo tras animales por el bosque y no nos engañemos, el catolicismo y sobre todo la inquisición, eliminaron su cultura bárbara en forma de lo que llamamos brujería, que no era más que un culto salvaje, basado en el terror, el oscurantismo y la muerte, como ocurre en por ejemplo el vudú.



Europa central y oriental, entraron en la historia y se desarrollaron gracias al cristianismo.
Hoy en dia que cuentan en los medios de comunicacion que Anibal, Julio Cesar y otros grandes hombres occidentales eran negros y homosexuales, pero no pueden ocultar la historia, ni lo que pensaban los antiguos romanos...











Asi veian a los subsaharianos los romanos y si pillaban a dos ciudadanos romanos cometiendo sodomia, se les juzgaba y condenaba a muerte, asi fue durante la republica romana, al menos.


----------



## sebososabroso (31 Jul 2022)

Azrael_II dijo:


> Esto sí que es una manada



Es una puta tribu.


----------



## Avioncito (31 Jul 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Detenidos más de 80 sospechosos de violar en grupo a ocho modelos en Sudáfrica
> 
> 
> Las mujeres, de entre 19 y 35 años, se encontraban grabando un vídeo musical en una mina abandonada
> ...



Hasta "Mina abandonada" he leido.

Se van a hacer un videoclip, sabiendo que hoy, la pila mierda que hay suelta por el mundo, y en Sudáfrica flipais, a una Mina abandonada...

Por muchos permisos y seguridad y tal que tuviesen...


----------



## Vientosolar (31 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> No tienes ni puta idea de nada y solo sueltas gilipolleces, imbécil piel fina que salta como un resorte porque le dicen la verdad



Tonto de los cojones, me dices que olvido a los holandeses, cuando he dicho “los belgas con permiso de los holandeses”. Ni el español entiendes, tonto del culo mal educado. Y si a un gilipollas como tú lo que digo le parecen gilipolleces, es que entonces son cosas con sentido. 

Como te he dicho, esperaba ser la última vez que te tuviera que soportar en el foro. Como dicen hoy en día, ”haz que pase”. Hale, a tomar por el culo.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (31 Jul 2022)

Pronto tirando bolsas de heces en la frontera de Melilla.


----------



## Diablo (31 Jul 2022)

También les robaron todo lo que tenían. La culpa es de los blancos claramente.


----------



## vladimirovich (31 Jul 2022)

Squall Leonhart dijo:


> Los ingleses son la tercera ascendencia de los blancos en USA, detrás de alemanes e irlandeses, y culturalmente son un país básicamente judío, no sienten a Europa como su madre patria
> 
> Además los belgas sin contar imigración gabacha son exactamente lo mismo que los holandeses, ni mas ni menos, son la misma gente, como coreanos del sur y coreanos del norte.
> 
> No tienes ni puta idea de nada.



Serian la cuarta ascendencia de blancos, sexta del total: Alemanes, Mejicanos, Afros, Irlandeses, Italianos y luego ingleses.

Los belgas valones no son inmigrantes gabachos.


----------



## ENRABATOR (1 Ago 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> @xicomalo, ¿cómo pueden pasar esas cosas en un paraíso interracial y socialista?.
> 
> Según vuestra propaganda, aquello debería ser Wakanda y sus ciudadanos, gentlemen ultra-civilizados dignos de los modos y costumbres de la aristocracia inglesa del siglo XIX pero en negro.



Xicocharo nunca entra en estos hilos, quiza pase a leer pero nunca comenta. Es una rata cobarde


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2022)

ENRABATOR dijo:


> Xicocharo nunca entra en estos hilos, quiza pase a leer pero nunca comenta. Es una rata cobarde



Él solo viene a hablar del libro de su Yoli, que para eso le pagan.


----------



## Chocolate Sexy (1 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Violaron solo a las 8 blancas, además había 4 negras que no las violaron porque olían a cuero.



Las apuestas se mueven en ese sentido


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> Violaron solo a las 8 blancas, además había 4 negras que no las violaron porque olían a cuero.



¿Hay fotos? ¿No será que las negras son las únicas que SE DEFENDIERON?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Ago 2022)

Tornike dijo:


> Esas cuatro deben ser terrorificas



apuesto 20 eur reglamentarios a:

4 negras y 8 blancas


----------



## MAUSER (1 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> ¿Hay fotos? ¿No será que las negras son las únicas que SE DEFENDIERON?



O sea, 4 negras valientes se defendieron de la violación y vencieron a 80 negros salvajes que se tuvieron que conformar violando a las 8 blancas progres que no se defendieron.

Deja de ver Netflix primer aviso!!!


----------



## laresial (1 Ago 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Bélgica e Inglaterra fueron las que convirtieron Sudáfrica en el estercolero que es, cuando la mierda ya era tan grande que ya no era sostenible mantener ese país, lo que hicieron fue salir por patas y dejar toda la mierda que habían montado en aquel territorio, que no es más que un perfecto estado fallido, lleno de odio racial, miseria, delincuencia y corrupción.
> 
> Los negros y los blancos, ni son buenos ni malos, todo es el resultado del entorno.
> 
> ...



Que asco me dáis quienes justificáis a los negros violadores.

¿Todos estos que están violando las fronteras que son también blanquitos?
Pues no, son negros.
Y negros son los violadores.







A tu imaginación pijo-progre le gustaría que los 80 violadores fueran blancos, pero resulta que son negros.
Eres más falso que Judas.







*estroboscopico:*
_"Bélgica e Inglaterra fueron las que convirtieron Sudáfrica en el estercolero que es, cuando la mierda ya era tan grande que ya no era sostenible mantener ese país, lo que hicieron fue salir por patas y dejar toda la mierda que habían montado en aquel territorio, que no es más que un perfecto estado fallido, *lleno de odio racial*, miseria, delincuencia y corrupción.

*Los negros y los blancos, ni son buenos ni malos, todo es el resultado del entorno.

Los blanquitos sudafricanos* han hecho salvajadas a cual más gorda, así que no hablemos de civilización, porque desde luego *los blancos llevamos acuestas o más bien, los blancos centro/ norte europeos llevan a cuesta varias guerras mundiales, genocidios* y salvajadas como la esclavitud o el genocidio de poblaciones indígenas.

Los negros no serán muy sofisticados, pero* a cafres no ganan a los blanquitos* y lo de Sudáfrica no es más que la consecuencia de burradas y barbaridades de todo tipo."_

Que asco das, ¿qué eres del gobierno Marlaskiano?
¿Cuál es tu propuesta de blanquito genocida meterlos en hoteles o regalarles preservativos como la asqurosa cruz roja?


----------



## kikelon (1 Ago 2022)

Son los peligros de llamar 'exótico' a cualquier vertedero


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (1 Ago 2022)

Diablo dijo:


> También les robaron todo lo que tenían. La culpa es de los blancos claramente.



Y suerte tuvieron si no las mataron. Supongo que serían las que se han tragado que los malos somos los blancos.


----------



## ANS² (1 Ago 2022)

si el 40% de los negros en sudáfrica tiene sida, la probabilidad de pillar bicho si te follan 80 negros creo que es del

99.999999999999999821310089753983 %


----------



## ANS² (1 Ago 2022)

MAUSER dijo:


> O sea, 4 negras valientes se defendieron de la violación y vencieron a 80 negros salvajes que se tuvieron que conformar violando a las 8 blancas progres que no se defendieron.
> 
> Deja de ver Netflix primer aviso!!!



a lo mejor esas 4 negras eran valkirias descendientes directas de freyja, tú qué sabes facha


----------



## machote hispano (1 Ago 2022)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> joder, es como el argumento de los goonies pero con pollas de negroCs con alta probabilidaC de que alguna tenga el sidraC, en lugar de los fratelli
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jajajaja, ¿Pero qué conyo tiene que ver los goonies con pollacds de negros? Jajajaja 



Jajaja Habrá visto una peli diferente a la vista por mí jajajaja 





Jajaja ¿y el FEO de Sloth que pinta en la historia de las pollacs negras? Jajajaja 





JAAAAAJAAAA NO QUIERO SABERLO JAJAJAJA


----------



## lefebre (1 Ago 2022)

estroboscopico dijo:


> Arrestan al director de un surf camp acusado de drogar y violar a varias alumnas
> 
> 
> Ryan Haklett, director del Hermanus Surf Camp de Sudáfrica, podría haber protagonizado varias violaciones entre el 2014 y el 2022 a través de su escuela.
> ...



Lo son, y mucho. 
Ahora es cuando cuentas cómo 80 blancos violan 10 veces seguidas a cada unande las chicas, amputan el clítoris a las niñas, las desvirga un chamán contagiandoles el sida, amputan los dos brazos a todos los niños hutus, ponen neumáticos al cuello y los prenden fuego vivos... lapidan a las mujeres por adulteras...


----------



## ciudadlibre (1 Ago 2022)

en sudafrica esta multiculturizada con tanto negro de paises vecinos, al menos tienen su misma cultura, lo jodido es cuando invaden occidente, donde les sube la testoterona y el instinto violador les sale salvajemente


----------

